# Game 18: Hornets @ Heat (12/8 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 8, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Over/Under on Ryan Anderson 3's? mg:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ALL OF THEM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again play a team playing on the 2nd night of a back to back. Have yet to make a team pay for it early on in the game though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Perhaps Wade and Bosh were just looking forward to Art Basel last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant get mad at this one...


> Bosh and Wade will be granted 20 percent of the proceeds from the event to benefit their respective charities, Wade World’s Foundation and Team Tomorrow Inc.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not equating this to a club appearance at all. Not sure if that's the way that came across, was just making a joke.

We definitely need Bosh to get back to his strong play, and Wade to hit singles/doubles instead of swinging wildly for home runs. We don't need him to hit home runs very often anymore. When he tries and fails, it hurts us really bad. He's usually on the floor or hanging back and clamoring for a call afterwards, and his man ALWAYS scores. Usually a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I was pissed until I read what I posted


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah, I was irrationally pissed at first, like, "OH! SO YOU CAN ENJOY YOURSELVES AND SHOW YOUR FACES IN PUBLIC AFTER SHITTING ALL OVER MY TELEVISION LAST NIGHT? NICE, GUYS." Then I came back to reality. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD will again start ahead of Battier tonight.


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Erik Spoelstra says Udonis Haslem again will start ahead of Shane Battier. He says Shane effectively takes Lewis' spot in rotation.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Erik Spoelstra says he hasn't completely decided, but said that he still likes the look of Haslem starting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB and UD frontcourt just doesnt work. It doesn't.

Maybe the UD of 4 years ago, but not this version.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HASLEM JUMPER

HE JUST NEEDED TO START


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD hit a J?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do we wear our normal home unis at all anymore!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD, you can't get pumpfaked by Robin Lopez. It's against the rules. Fine him, Riles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> UD hit a J?


Didnt even touch the rim and in the good way this time


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Do we wear our normal home unis at all anymore!?


Are those the pink and orange ones?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario passed up a wide open 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4-point play :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even when fouled, players make 3's on us..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see teams continue to get whatever they want


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario passed up a wide open 3.


Can't blame him. His J is so broken this year. It's going to **** up our O though.

And he hits one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

nice ball movement


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Then he Warios instead of throwing it back to James on the fastbreak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario...to Wario :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh...horrid D that possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7-9 shooting for the Hornets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not even halfway through the 1st and the Hornets have 20 :rotf:

It's just comedy now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol,missed layup turns into a 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great drive and finish by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our defense is ****ing shit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Back to the white gear with the White Hots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ryan Anderson open from 3

Wade hurting

FML


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just shoot 3's on us. good chance they'll go in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

9-11fg, 3-3 3fg.

Shocker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pathetic D by Bosh. Robin Lopez has owned him so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least one or two of Lopez' scores have been on UD on switches.

Can't stop a nosebleed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

STOP!

no rebound


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel, grinding it out Barbados-style.

Rio with the ill-advised speed ball to him, though. Fortunately it was touched by a Hornet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio passed up an open three when he's hit 2.

Why


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not only a bad call, but Lebron looks to have strained his groin.

Who knew this week could get any worse..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great block by Joel

Ray, bad choice


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, Cole gets the mismatch with Jason Smith, and shoots a pullup. He's learned from LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some guy named Brian Roberts just hit an end of quarter 3. Must be Heat basketball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-31 after 1

allowed 32 to the 4th worst scoring team in the league. It is crazy how bad our D has become this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Does anyone think that wasnt going in


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh time is now shit time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yo, like, we literally can't get one stop.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't believe the team that I criticized last season and called unwatchable has gotten worse. Why did we become the D'Antoni Suns? A worse version of the D'Antoni Suns mind you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Ray from the right corner!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That Cole layup defied all odds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else think we should start Cole? He's probably the best defender on the team at the moment. The only guy who plays any defense (apart from LeBron).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier? Did Allen Iverson quatum leap into your body and not realize who he was?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Anybody else think we should start Cole? He's probably the best defender on the team at the moment. The only guy who plays any defense (apart from LeBron).


I've contemplated it. Rio's D has been hurting our team D immensely. I'm shocked our normal starting five had been so good statistically on defense with him in it.

Although, Cole's energy is pretty useful off the bench, and Rio theoretically spaces the floor better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Anybody else think we should start Cole? He's probably the best defender on the team at the moment. The only guy who plays any defense (apart from LeBron).


Would not be opposed to this. Especially with the way Mario has played.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The only downside is Rio would probably quit on the team if we benched him. Probably better to just keep him starter but only in name and lower his minutes. Spo loves doing that trick (when it gives Haslem more minutes).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Miller momentous 3's. Still a unicorn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> The only downside is Rio would probably quit on the team if we benched him. Probably better to just keep him starter but only in name and lower his minutes. Spo loves doing that trick (when it gives Haslem more minutes).


A couple of years ago it would've motivated him, but now I could see it ruining his mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 10-0 run by this lineup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Mike Miller momentous 3's. Still a unicorn.


Game 5 made me forget those


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful call against Ray. How the hell did Rivers earn that type of foul call?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade needs to start passing out when he has nothing instead of shooting those awful pull-ups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron at the scorers table. Guy is a tank.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D, even though it was aided by a couple of gamble swipes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade and LeBron still have trouble with those corner passes/baseline cuts. So many times LeBron throws it to the corner when Wade has cut. When we saw it their first game together in Boston, I think we all thought it would be a thing of the past pretty soon. That's where you see why LeBron has so much more immediate chemistry with shooters, a la Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:

That was a freight train spliced with rhino DNA.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That steal and dunk by LeBron was totally thanks to the Joel substitution. That's what we need more of: defensive substitutions. Gotta get back to playing Heat basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FLYINGDEATHMACHINE

Hopefully we don't get drunk on our success.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Are we watching Heat defense? Its been so long I cant remember how it looks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel blocks another shot...THEN HE CATCHES A PASS!

Are these his first FTs of the season? /listens for MVP chants


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Are we watching Heat defense? Its been so long I cant remember how it looks.


It's weird when the other team shoots and it stays out of the hoop hole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick Eurostep layup by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> It's weird when the other team shoots and it stays out of the hoop hole.


You shut your face with that kind of expert analysis before ESPN steals you away from us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

Joel is stiff-arming Rashard off a cliff right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WAAAARR - IO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick pull-up and bank from :lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jason Smith is still mad we traded him for DQ five years ago. The Heat don't even remember.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WARRRRRRIO

What an awful pass. He's playing like a jackass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, you stupid ****...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WHOAAAAAA :joel:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm loving this fullcourt press we're doing. Have we ever seen this in the Big 3 era? We need to be doing this more often. When you have a quick, small lineup with a 5 like Joel who can guard PG's you should be doing this. It looks so effortless and natural for them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice way to cap a solid quarter.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario, you stupid ****...


NBA players don't make passes like that, let alone point guards. The hell is wrong with him?

He's trying to build a JaVale McGee portfolio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I'm loving this fullcourt press we're doing. Have we ever seen this in the Big 3 era? We need to be doing this more often. When you have a quick, small lineup with a 5 like Joel who can guard PG's you should be doing this. It looks so effortless and natural for them.


At times. We like to do it with one of the bigs, usually the four.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed that McGee nearly ruins Ty Lawson's legs at the end of that play. Amazing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Posted a new thread, by the way


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron with the big man mismatch...pull-up. It's science. He made it, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario, you had to know there was no chance you were getting that off. Please use your brain.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anderson wiiiiiide open. Obvious result.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD airball J. His release was ganky on that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD didnt even touch the rim again on a J!...too bad it was the bad way this time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Rio! Pass to :manbearpig: on the break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, that's gotta be a foul there refs. Absurd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh's defensive positioning has been awful all night. He's getting blown by against slower guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We haven't seen successfully-active hands like this in awhile. Hornets are helping out out with ill-advised passes, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh misses so many dunks. Great drive, though. Threw it down too strong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh almost always missed those power dunks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 3 missed dunks in a row for Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Even more before that sequence I was about to say, Bosh misses a TON of dunks

Good to see everyone agrees lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, CB! 2 more missed dunks.

3-point play for NO, 5-point swing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And of course, they get an and1 on the other end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*EthanJSkolnick*  Bosh missed three dunks in two possessions and -- by my count -- five in two games.


Yup. I thought he got fouled with no call on one against NY, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade getting into the paint. I think he likes playing on NBATV better than TNT/ESPN.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  According to @*bball_ref*, Chris Bosh has never missed 3 dunks in the same game. Much less in back-to-back possessions...


//


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So these refs kinda suck...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is sucking now.

And horrible shot Wade. He'll never learn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We just left open Anderson to send Battier to trap the PG. Our D has some retarded wrinkles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does Monty Williams really think Ryan Anderson is getting a call on an off-balanced, transition 3 flop? Get out of here, dude.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Monty Williams couldn't find a tie? He looks like an English professor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had Ryan Anderson made that last 3...whew. Looked like he may have been fouled too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

What a sick find and pass by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray hitting his open 3's tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Veteran off-the-ball movement by Ray there. I was watching him that whole set for some reason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel played way too long without a moving screen. It's a mandate.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We almost got cursed by some dude named Brian Roberts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^For the 2nd time tonight.

LeBron started 11-12 in this game :eek8:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

86-72 after 3

No let ups please. Hopefully by the 7 or 8 minute mark, the lead is big enough so that we can rest Lebron the entire quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****. My NBATV just cut out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thankfully Cole and Joel are in now, so they can put this game away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That LeBron pass looked horrible the minute he cocked back. He needs to re-engage.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As I type that he throws a horrible pass to Joel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3 TOs to start the quarter. Let's get a shot off!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is going to have nightmares about dunking.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole with the dumb J. He and Rio's combined basketball IQ is probably 14% the size of LeBron's.

Then he throws a bad pass to Bosh. Lordy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at the D by Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT: 7:09 left in the 3rd in Chicago. The Knicks are 4-13 from 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The refs are the real superstars of this second half. What a sloppy game this has become.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray mugged. No foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OT: 7:09 left in the 3rd in Chicago. The Knicks are 4-13 from 3


:rotf:

The league saves it's juice for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat falling asleep while the Hornets will soon be down single digits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And there we go. Lead down to 9.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus, we've really let go. Horrible shot by LeBron and bad transition D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is anyone actually surprised that Ray Allen and Mike Miller isn't a good defensive unit?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The (awful) D is back!

BOSH DUNKED! :bosh2:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow our D looks awful again. Just standing there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pathetic D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Back to back Wario-esque TO's from Wade. :nonono:

So frustrating this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!

Has Mario played at all in the 4th?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

been a while since the last one


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is a defensive beast. Nice few sequences now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And this is what's so frustrating about this team.

Anyway, nice 7-0 run to finally ice this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier's release looks so much better this year.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole train!
> 
> Has Mario played at all in the 4th?


Don't think so. Saw Ray talking to him, in kind of a "this is how not to suck" way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even late in the game when its been decided, the basketball Gods still make Wade pay for playing off his man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade triples his last game FG makes with one less attempt. So frustrating. When he sucks, you know he can play better by playing smart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 106-90

Only allowed 58 points in the last 3 quarters after allowing 32 in the 1st.

Still some lollygagging in the 4th and Bosh was still bad, but after the last two games, its nice to end the week on a win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: Felton just airballed a wide-open 3. I'm telling ya...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks about to beat Memphis in Memphis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And...the still-Melo-less Knicks lose the Bulls. Taj Gibson was ejected in the first half. Without looking at the box score, I'd imagine NY didn't make 18 3's.

That's a great win for ATL. They've been one of the season's early surprises. They have some quality wins. Gonna be a SE showdown on Monday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks were 8-23 from 3


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chicago "held" them to 21 less attempts. It's so in the vs. Heat scouting report.

Chicago took 13 and made 7.


----------

